# Mclane sharpening attachment



## cjueden (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey everyone, I'm newly getting interested in my yard. Got a mclane reel mower that needed backlapping pretty bad. Here is a attachment I cobbled together to run with a drill. Wanted to share.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

To backlap my McLane, I welded a nut centered on the reel sprocket. It is low profile enough that it clears the sprocket cover.


----------



## cjueden (Jun 3, 2018)

That will be the next step if the durability is unacceptable. Do you have a picture?


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

I can take one tonight.


----------

